# Break out the bubbly and cigars!



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

So in my other thread about snails I took out a snail in question and after examining it I found something else in the "petco cup of water" that my eyes had focused "beyond" .. Something darting in the water (from my fish tank)...


BABY WCMM!

OMG Sooo cute!

I went to see how many I could find.. about 4 at any given time and they're on the non filter side of the tank hanging around my Cabomba... *grin*


:greenyay::cheers::redyay:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow - what a lovely surprise! And how cute!! Can you get some pictures?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Aus said:


> Wow - what a lovely surprise! And how cute!! Can you get some pictures?


They're so tiny only about 3 millimeters long. They look like debris that moves the wrong way suddenly. Some are bigger.. more color like a baby neon tetras. Probably from my other female


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I feel really stupid asking this... But what's a wccm?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

White cloud mountain minnows


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats! If I didn't have bettas... I'd so have a school of golden ones


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I went out and got a sponge filter and some first bites today, most ate the first bites which is very encouraging. I put the old filter (Penguin Biowheel HOB) and the biowheel into the water near the new filter so maybe the new filter can get some bacteria in it soon...

Oh someone wanted pictures.. this is the best my camera phone could manage. It wanted to take pictures from 10 feet away, and not focus..


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Bigger everyday


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

babieeeees! <3


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

haha.. give em to me, I've got six piranhas who will make short work of them in my sorority.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you have live plants in that tank? If not, I'd recommend getting some right away, or even a moss ball. You need something that will provide microorganisms for the fry to feed on. At their size, they are too small for regular fry foods and will need infusoria. 

Another way you can provide infusoria is by filling a jar with tank water and then putting lettuce, clean grass clippings, dead hardwood leaves etc. in there. Let it sit for a day in room temp, then open it. If the jar smells like fresh cut grass and you can see a cloud moving around, you have infusoria. Pour about a quarter cup of this into your tank 2 times a day for the babies to feed on.

I wish my WCMM would breed.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Do you have live plants in that tank? If not, I'd recommend getting some right away, or even a moss ball. You need something that will provide microorganisms for the fry to feed on. At their size, they are too small for regular fry foods and will need infusoria.
> 
> Another way you can provide infusoria is by filling a jar with tank water and then putting lettuce, clean grass clippings, dead hardwood leaves etc. in there. Let it sit for a day in room temp, then open it. If the jar smells like fresh cut grass and you can see a cloud moving around, you have infusoria. Pour about a quarter cup of this into your tank 2 times a day for the babies to feed on.
> 
> I wish my WCMM would breed.


Every plant in my tank is real  .. The white thing is my old bio wheel, where it is.. it turns like it's in my old filter LOL.. bubbles are wonderful sometimes. 

I just looked at your cold water.. You honestly need more white clouds.. are you sure you don't have 2 males or 2 females? females have white bellies, males obviously show their fins.. I have my tank at 72 (76 when it gets to be like 95 degrees outside) and my PH is 7.4 last I checked and my ammonia is 0.. I don't know what the other stuff is in my tank. I need to get the other drop test kits


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have two females. I had 6; sadly, 4 of them died the day after I got them.  Since then, I haven't found the regular color WCMM, only the gold.

That tank. *shakes head* When I first set it up in the garage, it was winter and the temps were absolutely perfect for the WCMM and dojos. Now that it's a fine CA summer, the temps are upper 70's to 82. I wish I could move the tank to a more stable area but sadly, that's the only place for it. I feel awful. I know the dojos adapt to just about any temp, which is why they're banned in some countries, but still . . . sigh.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry no artifical insemination for a dollar feeder fish.. 

They do it for koi though, but those ones i've seen videos of are like 5 lbs and like 14 inches long LOL


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can only imagine how much it must cost to artifically inseminate a champion koi.


----------

